# Rubbish Disposal



## Crabberz (Jun 9, 2012)

I have some broken garden furniture to dispose of...............its not reusable, it just needs dumping. I live in the Springs area.

Any idea how I can get rid of it? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Take My Junk


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

You could simply take it down the alley at the back of you villa and put and the end, there is a regular rubbish collection that travels around springs collecting gardening waste the guys there will soon throw it on the truck. Weve done it a few times with garden furniture, shelving etc.


----------

